# Bad headaches from Cjc 1295 w/o dac



## XxiamsoillxX (Feb 27, 2014)

Hello all I am new to this forum. I know you're not supposed to discuss sources but I think it's okay because this is a research for rats so it's legal My rats have been getting some really bad headaches using CJC 1295 w/o dac from evolution peptides. They take 150 Mcgs of ipmorallin 3x daily With no issues. But as soon as I throw in the CJC 1295 w/o dac The headaches come. I brought the dose from 100 µg to 20 µg and still get headaches.  In fact the last headache made the rats feel like they had brain damage and lasted a week after I stopped giving it to them. Anyone else have this issue ever? bad lab? any input?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 27, 2014)

Never heard anything like this, sorry.


----------



## bronco (Feb 27, 2014)

Nope. My lab rat has ran cjc multiple times, with 2 to 3 pins daily and no headaches


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 27, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Never heard anything like this, sorry.



x2x.......


----------



## snake (Feb 28, 2014)

I have never seen anything like that and I speak to several people that run CJC-1295. Try switching Labs before giving in.


----------



## XxiamsoillxX (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback I'll try switching labs. Any recommendations?


----------



## snake (Feb 28, 2014)

I'll PM ya.


----------



## bvs (Mar 18, 2014)

nah mate never had any headaches. try a different lab so you can narrow down the cause


----------



## meat (Mar 19, 2014)

Could the Cjc be causing water retention like some GH does? That could explain the bp related headaches.


----------



## XxiamsoillxX (Mar 20, 2014)

Bp is fine. Tossed the cjc, gonna try a diff lab


----------

